# Anybody interested to carpool from Dubai to Abu Dhabi???



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

My husband and I live in JLT. I work in Dubai and he works in Abu Dhabi. He travels back and forth Sun-Thur. I was wondering if there was anyone who needed a ride to Abu Dhabi. My husband usually leaves Dubai at 7:00am. He leaves Abu Dhabi between 5:00-5:30pm. 

If there's anybody who works in Abu Dhabi and lives in Dubai my husband is willing to drive them there for a minimal cost.

You can reply on this forum or PM me for more details.

Thanks,

Saima


----------



## RPNY5000 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, I would be interested in this - I will be based around Abu Dhabi mall and live in JBR. How can I contact you/your husband to discuss further? thanks


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

RPNY5000 said:


> Hi, I would be interested in this - I will be based around Abu Dhabi mall and live in JBR. How can I contact you/your husband to discuss further? thanks


Hi. You can send me an email in my personal email - [email protected].


----------

